# TurboStats for Basketball with Scorebug



## TurboStats (Oct 28, 2020)

TurboStats submitted a new resource:

TurboStats for Basketball with Scorebug - Live Scorebug with full scoring app for Basketball and Football



> Full featured live scoring basketball program with optional new scorebug that works great in OBS and provides a running clock, scores, fouls, bonus, timeouts and even can display live player stats updates.  This application is the lite version of TurboStats but it also works with our full scoring shot chart application as well.  Also supports a 5 player, in-game stat grid that can be added as an overlay as well.
> 
> 1. Start TurboStats and turn on the OBS Scorebug option
> 2. When the window...



Read more about this resource...


----------

